# Scwinn World Voyageur



## Martini77 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a world voyageur that I am selling for a friend.  I am not a bike person and neither are they, but I found this site and figured I would try here first to gather info and hopefully sell it.  It was her late husband's bike.  Can anyone let me know what a fair asking price is?  If I do sell it how does one ship a bike?  I am located in Omer Michigan.  Thank you for reading and thanks in advance for any advice you


 can give me.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 28, 2016)

These were among the first bikes imported by Schwinn from Japan (made for Schwinn by Panasonic). They were available in 1972 and '73. Check the underside of the crank housing for the serial number, the first two digits will date the frame. That one has a 23" frame (21" was the other option) in Kool Orange (Kool Lemon and Opaque Blue were the other options). Originality is key to value on these, the more original vs. replacement parts the better. Of course condition is also important, look for any dents, rust, chips or scratches. To help assess all of that please post pictures of the other side of the bike, including close-up pics of the decals, front/rear derailleurs and sprockets, pedals, paint, chrome, etc. If there is a cover over the saddle (seat) remove it and take a pic of that as well. Also include pics of the front/rear wheel hubs and any markings on the rims.From what I can see so far it looks like everything is original except possibly the saddle, and the overall condition seems to be pretty good. With just the one picture to go on I'd estimate the value anywhere from $200 to maybe $400.

For comparison this 21" World Voyageur (with excellent paint, chrome and decals) sold for $200 and it was missing the original saddle, front wheel, front derailleur and toe clips/straps: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291587018936

Packing and shipping a bike takes some effort to insure it arrives undamaged. Here are a couple of links to check out if you want to do it yourself:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6i5bgy9Y_eygRny3bvTTPauY46j3Jm3O
http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/507984-how-pack-bike-101-a.html

An alternative would be to contact a local bike shop and pay them to do it for you.


----------



## Martini77 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you for the information.   I have finally taken some more pictures.  The bike is missing the rear wheel bolt that holds it to the frame.  Other than that I think everything else is there.  There appears to be some add ons, like on the pedals, the rack on the back, water bottle holder, mirror and a computer.  Please let me know what you think and thank you for checking this out.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 14, 2016)

Martini77 said:


> Thank you for the information.   I have finally taken some more pictures...




The serial number appears to start with 2E which would mean the frame was built in May 1972. The part missing on the rear wheel is called a skewer, most any local bike shop or co-op should have one that fits. Except for the early Schwinn Approved rack those add-ons are pretty much worthless and the bike would look better and probably sell faster with them removed. The paint and decals are a bit rough, but the full original drivetrain is there as are the original wheels. I'd list it on Craigslist for $250 and drop it from there if it doesn't sell. You might get more for it on eBay but there are fees involved and you would have to ship it.


----------



## Martini77 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you very much for the great information.  I greatly appreciate it.


----------

